# Bolasterone



## big o (Jun 6, 2005)

I would love to see the sources start carrying bolasterone.....It's as good or perhaps even better than Anadrol....With Anadrol you loose alot but with the bolasterone you keep alot of those gains.....Come on guys screw all that multi mix testosterones which IMO are garbage.....Let's see who can stock BOLASTERONE......COME ON GUYS SPEAK OUT HERE....LET'S PUT THE PRESSURE ON....LOL..


----------



## Freejay (Jun 6, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> I would love to see the sources start carrying bolasterone.....It's as good or perhaps even better than Anadrol....With Anadrol you loose alot but with the bolasterone you keep alot of those gains.....Come on guys screw all that multi mix testosterones which IMO are garbage.....Let's see who can stock BOLASTERONE......COME ON GUYS SPEAK OUT HERE....LET'S PUT THE PRESSURE ON....LOL..



Bro...It's all about Availability of the compound + Consumer demand.  As far as I know...both are poor.  Also, Bolasterone was HIGHLY liver toxic.


----------



## kell11 (Jun 6, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Bro...It's all about Availability of the compound + Consumer demand.  As far as I know...both are poor.  Also, Bolasterone was HIGHLY liver toxic.


yep.


----------



## big o (Jun 6, 2005)

Yea but did you gain like I did back i n the 80's...These were serious gains Freejay.....Fuck all this stupid multi estered testosterones it's all bullshit IMO...test 400 and all that...I get better gains doing enanthate or cypionate and I'm at ease knowing that 1 time a week for the test....

Freejay...anadrol isn't exactly liver friendly either but look at everyone doing it,including myself.......


----------



## Freejay (Jun 6, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> Yea but did you gain like I did back i n the 80's...These were serious gains Freejay.....Fuck all this stupid multi estered testosterones it's all bullshit IMO...test 400 and all that...I get better gains doing enanthate or cypionate and I'm at ease knowing that 1 time a week for the test....
> 
> Freejay...anadrol isn't exactly liver friendly either but look at everyone doing it,including myself.......


All orals are toxic save for maybe Primo.  I know how effective it was (not from personal experience however.)  I wasn't knocking you bro, just didn't want you to waste your breath by ranting about wanting it back.  If it is good (which it is) and is readilly available someone would be selling it.


----------



## SandMan-WES (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok im wondering what bolasterone is??????????????????/


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah, some of the young guns here don't know about it.  How about one of you older fellows tell us a story about bolasterone.


----------



## kell11 (Jun 6, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> I would love to see the sources start carrying bolasterone.....It's as good or perhaps even better than Anadrol....With Anadrol you loose alot but with the bolasterone you keep alot of those gains.....Come on guys screw all that multi mix testosterones which IMO are garbage.....Let's see who can stock BOLASTERONE......COME ON GUYS SPEAK OUT HERE....LET'S PUT THE PRESSURE ON....LOL..


BigO,The gains you keep are based soley on post cycle diet,training and PCT gear,clomid etc.You may remember it as gains that you kept but 20 yrs ago you were a much younger man...had a lot to do with it.
All gains made from AAS are in the final analysis, temporary-period.
There has never been nor will there ever be a steroid that produces unatural muscle growth and then the user just naturally keeps the gains after withdrawing use.
*Its a physiological impossibility*  and you hate sus:duely noted.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 6, 2005)

bolasterone, aka Myagen, was one of the first designer steroids.....was similar to drol and dbol without the water retention........it was/is heavily counterfeited and pretty much impossible to obtain now........the UGL RedStar used to have it, not sure if they still do


----------



## kell11 (Jun 6, 2005)

wes said:
			
		

> Ok im wondering what bolasterone is??????????????????/


wes...you a hoot brutha.


----------



## big o (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Wolfy...Very well put....and yes I hate sus....Hey back then we didn't have any idea what pct was..you just tapered off and cleaned up for 8 weeks and did another cycle and another and another...and from doind cycle after cycle and some guys would stay on deca for years at a time with no break at all....


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 6, 2005)

sounds fucking crazy


----------



## kell11 (Jun 6, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> Thanks Wolfy...Very well put....and yes I hate sus....Hey back then we didn't have any idea what pct was..you just tapered off and cleaned up for 8 weeks and did another cycle and another and another...and from doind cycle after cycle and some guys would stay on deca for years at a time with no break at all....


yeah.True about PCT. and still today _some never_ come off


----------



## big o (Jun 7, 2005)

My cousin does 4 weeks on 2 weeks off...he swears by sustanon...He's pretty big...21" cut arms is nice to have....especially with a fully developed shoulder.....


----------



## kell11 (Jun 7, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> My cousin does 4 weeks on 2 weeks off...he swears by sustanon...He's pretty big...21" cut arms is nice to have....especially with a fully developed shoulder.....


Ive always used sustanon.Im not near as fond of it as I was when I was new to the game.Now,results w/sus are contradictory to its name &  indication.I now find more frequent injections more productive w/sus(1500mg a week)
cyp or enanthate do a much more efficient job...haha.Now,Ive got a shitload of andropen275.I wish I'd been prescribed enanthate.


----------



## kell11 (Jun 7, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> My cousin does 4 weeks on 2 weeks off...he swears by sustanon...He's pretty big...21" cut arms is nice to have....especially with a fully developed shoulder.....


thats a kooky on/off schedule.but physically a healthy choice.Question is how much is he benefiting from the AAS? he must be doing a low dose/mild/prop regimen whatever it is...what is it?


----------



## big o (Jun 7, 2005)

kell can the body stabilize with all the different esters?.....I feel like you said enanthate or cypionate which I prefer and then you have the longer estered test and then if you want something quicker the prop evry other day....That seems more stable then all high test tes...


----------



## kell11 (Jun 7, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> kell can the body stabilize with all the different esters?.....I feel like you said enanthate or cypionate which I prefer and then you have the longer estered test and then if you want something quicker the prop evry other day....That seems more stable then all high test tes...


huh?  repeat the question bigO.felt like I read one of my _special brand of crazy questions there_
The body stabilizes when you quit feeding it androgens,obviously and needless to say.
I think the answer may be that yes, its easier to maintain a constant blood level concentration with the cyp and/or enanthate.While the sus blends(not all) have some crazy mixes of long/short chain esters that counteract each other almost-not literally.Its just with testE one ester is effective on you and easier on the system as a whole in some cases.


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 7, 2005)

i think the ester situation is becoming more than it needs to be.  back in the day when sust was one of the only products available. people were making crazy gains off of it but for some reason now people think you have to take it eod or you will not gain. this is just plain bullshit!!!!!!  it will elevate your test levels just as much as test enanthate or cypionate and ultimately what matters most is how elevated your levels become not what ester you are using.

on the bolasterone note, im talking to my friend about his company starting to make bolasterone since there seems to be a big demand for it.  hopefully by the end of the year it may just become available.  i have used the red star bolasterone, which was a slight bit milder than the original because when they made it they reduced some of the liver toxicity it had.  it was still a kick ass product that produced, anadrol like gains in size & strength, anavar like endurance, & incredible pumps in the gym.  wish i had some right now


----------



## big o (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Pin...I knew you knew what that product could do for you....You must be 1 of the old timers too.....I guess the next question would be the cost...Will it be cost effective or at least affordable?...
Now the sus thing I tried it, but I just didn't seem to get the gains with it...what fucked me up is I got some serious gyno in week 5 from the d-bol...I quit for 4-5 days till I got some nolva and then I took it for another week or so and then quit....Then taking the nolva I got my joint pain back and lifting was a little painfull..Then I switched to cyp added para in week 9 and then problem with shooting a load....Now I'm at 1000mg's of cyp,400 deca and addind the drol today for 4-6 weeks then pct...


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 7, 2005)

hey, big O, if i can get my friend to have his company start producing it, then it would have to be bought in powder form and you would need to make your own oral solution but since red star brought it back and made it popular once again, maybe another ug lab would start making it if the raw powder became available from my friends company.  

im not really an old timer but have used plenty of the red star bola and did a ton of research on it so i do know quite a bit about it.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 7, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> hey, big O, if i can get my friend to have his company start producing it, then it would have to be bought in powder form and you would need to make your own oral solution but since red star brought it back and made it popular once again, maybe another ug lab would start making it if the raw powder became available from my friends company.
> 
> im not really an old timer but have used plenty of the red star bola and did a ton of research on it so i do know quite a bit about it.



Hmmm...Another UG lab...wheels turning...


----------



## kell11 (Jun 7, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Hmmm...Another UG lab...wheels turning...


settle down beavis,pin speaks of GenX.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 7, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> settle down beavis,pin speaks of GenX.


Aint gonna happen...I doubt BD will do it.


----------



## kell11 (Jun 7, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Aint gonna happen...I doubt BD will do it.


why the heck not?,they're settin' milestones.
Oh I get ya.still,same folks Gx


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 9, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> settle down beavis,pin speaks of GenX.


actually i wasnt refering to any particular uglab at all.  hell if it does become available, i would suggest gen pharm start making bolasterone capsules so it would become available sooner on this site so everyone would benefit.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 9, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> actually i wasnt refering to any particular uglab at all.  hell if it does become available, i would suggest gen pharm start making bolasterone capsules so it would become available sooner on this site so everyone would benefit.




Sounds good.  When I said BD wouldn't do it I only ment that they look at a bigger picture in terms of demand, not just a few bros on some board who want it back.  But a smaller UG like Gen would surely be able to sell all they made!


----------



## big o (Oct 13, 2005)

Let's get some bolasetrone going.....Who cares who makes...


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 13, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> settle down beavis,pin speaks of GenX.


Are you referring to GenXXL, if so, are they a good company?


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 14, 2005)

JoshF56 said:
			
		

> Are you referring to GenXXL, if so, are they a good company?



gen x is awesome, but be carefull not to post the sorce website, its not allowed in the open fourms.


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 14, 2005)

sorry, couldnt think of another way to put the name up with putting it like that, wont happen again.


----------



## pincrusher (Oct 16, 2005)

well for all of you who wanted bolasterone.....................its bacckckkk!!!!!!!
well soon to be back in a few weeks anyway  
one of the sources in our source section will be making it very soon and but the price will be a little high for it, similar to anavar in cost. this is the real deal bolasterone and will be the original formula and not the altered one that red star produced.  
see i knew if i hounded my friend long enough he would start to make it for us


----------

